# Fat boy pencil



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

Is any one using a fat boy pencil from fast cap? If so what kind of pencil sharpener are you using?
I have bought a few and after a couple of sharpenings they are to dull to sharpen the lead. I even bought two nice metal sharpeners from lee valley and they both went dull after about three sharpenings. I tried a couple from staples and they went dull. 
Thanks..........nicko


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

Hmmmm. I guess no one uses a fat boy pencil. Except Leo. 
And he is not answering.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

buying pencils is a waste considering the neverending supply of free ones from lumber trucks


----------



## frankpgosteli (Feb 3, 2014)

asgoodasdead said:


> buying pencils is a waste considering the neverending supply of free ones from lumber trucks


 duur


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

frankpgosteli said:


> duur


What is duur??


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I've got that pencil but only use it with the red crayon for roofing & rough stuff. I use this one from rockler for framing & finish: http://www.rockler.com/cabinetmakers-pencil-set


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I switched to buying 100's of pencils when they go on sale every fall for school. I pull the erasers and sharpen both ends, because of mortar many only get sharpened once. This is the Sharpener I use. It is the best one i have ever used.
http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Manua...office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1391568976&sr=1-2


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

free pencils from a lumber truck?????? maybe where you are.. were lucky if we see 6 pencils every 10th delivery.. hardly anyone gives them away here anymore.. gotta buy em


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

maybe a perk of staying loyal to the same lumber yard for 30 years. another perk being when someone asks them to refer a framer they send em our way.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> free pencils from a lumber truck?????? maybe where you are.. were lucky if we see 6 pencils every 10th delivery.. hardly anyone gives them away here anymore.. gotta buy em


 Damn my sales rep gives them to me by the box of (I think it's ) 100 

Maybe Ill ship you some Jeff!


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

charimon said:


> I switched to buying 100's of pencils when they go on sale every fall for school. I pull the erasers and sharpen both ends, because of mortar many only get sharpened once. This is the Sharpener I use. It is the best one i have ever used.
> http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Manua...office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1391568976&sr=1-2


Sharpen both ends? That sounds dangerous. I'd be afraid of stabbing my hand reaching for it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

nickko said:


> Sharpen both ends? That sounds dangerous. I'd be afraid of stabbing my hand reaching for it.


I do that too, I never grab the wrong end. We had a drought of pencils last winter so I grabbed a box from hd, but I've gotten several boxes from my suppliers since. I've noticed they don't just give them to you any more, you have to ask.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

I use these:

http://www.amazon.com/Blanc-Meister...&sr=8-3&keywords=mont+blanc+mechanical+pencil

Gotta keep those Festfool Kopeck users in line.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Huh guess my area is t the only area with a drought of pencils. Every time I ask if they have any they're "out"

My cabinet supplier has been the only place that has them anymore, which I wouldn't use them for cabinets but it's better than paying for them. I thought about ordering some with my logo and website on them.
I also buy those 10 packs of #2 pencils from Costco and they last awhile


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

john5mt said:


> Huh guess my area is t the only area with a drought of pencils. Every time I ask if they have any they're "out"
> 
> My cabinet supplier has been the only place that has them anymore, which I wouldn't use them for cabinets but it's better than paying for them. I thought about ordering some with my logo and website on them.
> I also buy those 10 packs of #2 pencils from Costco and they last awhile


I have to ask , but I always get a handful from Probuild or Johnson Madison up here, I get the big round ones , lead is softer for steel siding.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

They don't give out pencils anymore around here, just hats and stickers.

I buy carpenter pencils by the box of 72 from a teacher supply co., I think it's around $20.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

I never in my life had to buy a carpenter's pencil until this past summer. It was embarrassing when I finally broke down, but I got over it. Home Depot sells them for 19 cents, that's about the cheapest I've seen. I also like the fat round pencils that they make for kindergartners.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> I've noticed they don't just give them to you any more, you have to ask.



Back in my days the reps were always giving us stuff for free. I'm not in new production/tract home builds anymore.

Do they still do that? Knife blades,pencils,#2 bits, drywall screwguns(to test) and pencils by the box.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I hate the free pencils, garbage pencils. Even the ones from hd are crap. 

Buy the Dixon red & black with HARD lead, they're usually around $5 a dozen. The hard lead lasts so much longer, and you're not sharpening it every couple hours. I usually keep 3 in my bags and sharpen them twice a week, sometimes once a week they pay for themselves in time savings. They're also a lot more durable, seems most of the free ones I've gotten are all cracked inside and the lead falls out all the time.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I switched over to the mechanical pencils. Buy them in packs of 10. They last for ages. Got to be careful though as they are like needles when put your hand in a pocket.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

No free pencils here either. Or hats. Or shirts. I buy them from the lumber yard for about 10 cents a piece.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

I just bought 576 carpenter pencils from crestline with my company name on it to give to the contractors I do work for.

It's funny how if you give them a pen it's like ok but give them a couple pencils there tickled pink.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

wazez said:


> I just bought 576 carpenter pencils from crestline with my company name on it to give to the contractors I do work for.
> 
> It's funny how if you give them a pen it's like ok but give them a couple pencils there tickled pink.


I should do the same Lord knows I leave three on every jobsite anyway.


----------



## ja2tn (Mar 25, 2018)

The Fat Boy has a built in sharpener under the eraser.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ja2tn (Mar 25, 2018)

nickko said:


> Is any one using a fat boy pencil from fast cap? If so what kind of pencil sharpener are you using?
> I have bought a few and after a couple of sharpenings they are to dull to sharpen the lead. I even bought two nice metal sharpeners from lee valley and they both went dull after about three sharpenings. I tried a couple from staples and they went dull.
> Thanks..........nicko


The Fat Boy has a built in sharpener under the eraser.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Since this thread has been resurrected, I have started using the "Dixon Jumbo Finishing" pencils. I love them.

A standard pencil is 9/32 in diameter. These are 11/32. 

I never liked using a carpenter's pencil. These are just much more comfortable to hold...the #2 lead holds up well and they are available at Lowe's, Amazon, etc...


----------



## koa (Feb 15, 2011)

Lanya LaPunta said:


> I use these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Blanc-Meister...&sr=8-3&keywords=mont+blanc+mechanical+pencil
> 
> Gotta keep those Festfool Kopeck users in line.


Ditto the Mafell users...

http://www.graf-von-faber-castell.u...MIxLjHstiH2gIVgWh-Ch2UogciEAQYASABEgJhQfD_BwE


----------

